# Pipers?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have just undertaken the steps to pursue a lifelong dream, (at least adult life) and have signed up for my first lesson to play the bagpipes. Is there anyone in Outbacker land there that already plays.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You might try posting that question over on RV.net, there seems to be a lot of wind-bags over there.









Have Fun, Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

Don't play, but love the bagpipes.

You gonna bring them to Cooperstown? Nothing like bagpipes around the fire.









Seriously, enjoy, I really do love bagpipes.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG Tim - way to funny. I have had that same desire, no idea why I do. Well I guess it goes back to some guy playing the pipes at a Holiday Inn as a kid on a trip with my mom. I have several CD/MP3 files, don't know why I just really enjoy it. Problem is that I have zero, zip, nadda, nine, none, no musical talent what-so-ever. My attempt years ago to learn to play the guitar was a miserable experience for me. Where are you taking lessons? I assume you are starting off with the Practice Chanter? Let me know how it goes for you, who knows I may really annoy my family and take it up one day. Then again my son would love a drum set.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> on RV.net, there seems to be a lot of wind-bags over there.










































> You gonna bring them to Cooperstown? Nothing like bagpipes around the fire.


Mike, probably won't be actually on the pipes yet in May. My instructor has advised me it will most likely be about 30 weeks until that happens. I will have the chanter though. Not quite the same, but it's something.



> Where are you taking lessons? I assume you are starting off with the Practice Chanter?


Steve, taking lessons from a local instructor. I joined the Ct Firefighters Pipes & Drums as a student member, and he is the instructor they use. I ordered the chanter yesterday, about $75.

He teaches on a semester type schedule, 15 week semesters, 1 lesson a week. He explained that I won't need to shop for a set of pipes until the 3rd semester. As long as I continue to make progress, the band pays for the lessons, which is good, because then I can save for the pipes, which will run anywhere between $800 and $1200, depending on what features, and construction (plastic or wood).



> Then again my son would love a drum set.


Get him a snare, or a tenor, and he can play with you.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Tim I don't know if our FD has any classes like that, maybe I'll check into that.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool story for you, Tim.

A couple years ago we were up in Montana on a mission trip, doing vacation bible school for a one room church in Red Lodge.

The theme of the school was the British Isles, and on the particular day I'm thinking of we were in "Scotland". Close to the end of the days session, we hear "Amazing Grace" wafting into the sanctuary from outside. The entire group walked about two blocks up the street to find a man playing the pipes, in his full regalia.

Apparently he was a relative of a firefighter who passed away in Red Lodge, and flew in to do the funeral. He gladly walked back down to and into the church to give the kiddo's a full blown performance.

It was one of those "moments" I cherish.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim,
The good thing about bagpipes is nobody can tell if you make a mistake!























By the way, do you have the legs for a kilt???









Will you go to band camp? I remember one time at band camp........
Nevermind.

Seriously, though, good luck and have fun. A few coworkers play in the Boston FD Gaelic Brigade. Some play pipes and one drum. One time we set up a table at the Regatta to collect donations for a 9/11 fund. Things were slow until one of the guys started playing his bagpipes and drew a hell of a crowd. We did pretty good with donations!

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you've ever been to Disney World and Epcot you may have run across the band Off Kilter, a truly fun band and about the only rock band with a bag piper!

Off Kilter's Website

... and speaking of Men in Kilts!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I won't have to worry about the kilt for about a year, so I have time to work on my legs....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bagpipes are cool. Love that sound.

That explains Hat's pic under his name. It looked like something I saw in a Jamaican Head Shop window once!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ya Mon!


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

In my wildest dreams I never thought I would be surfing the net to look at men in kilts. Now porn just seems so wholesome.

In perhaps a stranger coincidence, we have been listening to the bagpipes in hunting camp the last few years. Something about waking to Bagpipes that puts you in the mood. Is it October yet?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When you put it that way, it just seems so cheap.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

How are the pipes a piping
Are you ready to play us a tune
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny you should ask. I am actually heading out the door for a lesson now. Still working on the rudiments, but I may be playing song or two, on the practice chanter by May. I have been pricing pipes though, and I will be saving my pennies for a bit. A quality bagpipe starts at around $1000, and that's without all the bells and whilstles. My instructor told me to expect to pay as much as $1400 by the time I'm all done. I think I need a few overtime shifts.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have 2 members in our Dept that play. How are your legs? or are you not planning on wearing a kilt. Since you are already a fireman, you will be a able to handle the 'all in good fun' jokes about your legs.
Good Luck


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I'm not going to wax them, and we'll just leave it at that. Still a long way from a kilt, and performances. Are you coming to the Northeast Rally in May? There is a separate thread on it, so I won't go into detail, but it is in upstate NY, just outside Oneonta and Cooperstown.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I get the new one and should before that date, I am definitly thinking about it, still need to check calender. The dealer that is on here just said there will be a price increase April 1, so that will kick everything in gear.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

How is your bag blowing going???









Somebody killed my avatar somehow...

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Still working with the practice chanter. Probably won't be moving to bagpipe for another few months.

If this white stuff doesn't stop falling periodically, you won't have to worry about softball.....might as well go camping.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Just got the softball and travelling basketball schedules....yikes!!!

Varsity softball season ends May 10th with the playoffs starting on the 12 and 13th. In the last 25 some years the team has never missed the playoffs, so that means hanging with you wonderful folks that weekend is probably out.

There is also a travelling basketball game at Catskill Mountain in Oneonta that same weekend (14th and 15th).

The whole month of April and May are booked and double booked solid.

Blue Dragons Basketball

EFA Varsity Softball
------------------------
5/10 vs. Southside 4:30 PM 
5/12 STAC Playoffs, location TBA 4:30 PM 
5/13 STAC Semifinals, location TBA 4:30 PM 
5/17 STAC Finals, location TBA 4:30 PM 
5/20 Sect IV Tournament, location TBA 4:30 PM 
5/30 NYSPHSAA Regional Contests, locations TBA 4:30 PM 
6/4 NYSPHSAA Championships, location TBA 4:30 PM

Will see how things play out, might be able to stop over and visit the group during the weekend sometime. Snag some cold Canadian brews maybe









Just mapped it out, Oneonta to Cooperstown is only 23 miles...hmmmm, need more planning now.. It may actually work, maybe

Put up a new avatar temporarily.

At least I gave up watching the Jackals play hockey....

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, Garrettsville is between Cooperstown and Oneota, though not on a direct line.

I haven't been following the hockey too closely either. Just too much other stuff going on. I do check the standings once a week or so. Adirondack is still at the top in the division, with an 11 point lead over Danbury. What I really want to know is "What happened to Elmira???? 22 and 40? You guys started the season great...

Oh well, that's minor league Hockey for you. Hope to see you in May, even if it is only for a day.

Tim


----------

